# I lost Celest and Honey Bunny:(



## CCWelch (Jul 28, 2011)

The heat has been unbearable here in the midwest lately and in spite of doing all I could (I was not home at the time but the ice bottles got put in and waterers filled) I still lost two of my bunnies. 
Celest was a 7 month old Light Gray Flemish Giant doe
and
Honey Bunny was my year and a half old Californian buck

My in-laws checked on all the bunnies (We had 30 of them) at 3pm all were in the shade by then and they wetted them all down. Everyone was still doing all right, they checked them again at 5pm and all were still all right. I got home from my job at 9pm and both were dead. 

Heat indexes were 115-120 degrees and the breeze had basically disappeared around 2pm.

Though I am thankful we didn't lose more I will still miss Celest and Honey Bunny greatly.


----------



## JimD (Jul 28, 2011)

I'm so sorry 

ray:


----------



## Ashleighh (Jul 28, 2011)

ray:I'm sorry, may they rest in peace at the rainbow bridge. <3


----------



## naturestee (Jul 28, 2011)

I'm so sorry. The heat wave was awful, and sometimes even people die during heat waves like that. I'm glad the rest of them are ok, but loosing any bun is still a tragedy. Binky free, little guys.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 28, 2011)

We're so sorry you lost Celeste and Honey Bunny. ray:


----------

